# New to Saltwater Fishing



## FknCrawler (Jun 5, 2012)

Moved down here from Illinois, so I'm new to Saltwater Fishing.

I'm planning to hit Navarre Pier this weekend and want to know how to catch some good fish.

I need to know what kind of tackel, rigs, bait to use to catch reds, kings, and anything that'll give a good fight.

Thanks for any advices, tips.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

First and foremost welcome to the forum! The biggest thing is be safe! The Navarre Pier has some rowdy people on it when something large comes into sight, its never worth going to jail over a fish. If a boat gets too close to the pier don't throw your line with a heavy sinker on it in their direction, again thats not worth going to jail. Just let them suck up some line and ruin their prop, they won't be back.

Many people will stay away from fishing the piers because the people that have been fishing them for many years think they own a portion of the pier, what I mean by that is just attitudes from pier rats. Some people go out and have a great time, its not everyday people get grumpy. If you stay away from the end of the pier you shouldn't have to worry, you can catch Spanish quite often along with Reds from just about anywhere along the pier.

I don't have any other advice, just wanted to give you a heads up. But don't take this as a means to scare you, you can find some rough people anywhere you go.


----------



## FknCrawler (Jun 5, 2012)

Great advice, I'm a pretty mellow guy so I'm not worried to much about all that. I'm looking forward to it though.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

if your fishing the end of the pier take a reel that'll hold 250-300 yds of 15lb mono. 27lb seven strand and a quality small swivel of 20 lbs or so with number size 2 or 4 4x strong trebble hooks. You can stop at either of the tackle shops on the way there one is east and one west of the Navarre bridge by a couple hundred yards both are helpful and would set you up with everything you need. If your down towards gulf breeze hit up hotspots, you won't find much better customer service and nice people.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Fkncrawler check your pm.


----------



## FknCrawler (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks for the advice Hopin4aboat.

Checking PM, reelthrill.


----------



## FknCrawler (Jun 5, 2012)

Need all the help I can get guys


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Read the sticky on pier fishing at the top of this section, good info there. And remember you have as much right to fish the pier as anybody who'd fished it for 40 years.

Rick


----------

